# Suche PvP Rangabzeichen



## Elogrim (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Hat jemand alle Rangabzeichen mit den zugehörigen Rangnamen/nummer ?
Ich bräuchte sie, um sie auf der Gildenmitgliederseite anzeigen zu lassen. Über die PHP-Schnittstelle lässt sich ja nur die "Rangnummer" von 0-14 auslesen.

Mir wäre auch mit einer Seite geholfen, wo diese stehen.

@BLASC Team:
Könntet ihr vielleicht die Abzeichen zur Verfügung stellen? Ihr müsstet sie doch haben, wenn ihr sie auf den Visitenkarten anzeigen lasst, oder irre ich mich?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG Elogrim


----------



## Arigon (1. Mai 2005)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/pvp/pvp-article-part2.html

hier findest du sie auf der seite weiter unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elogrim (1. Mai 2005)

Danke, aber diese Seite kenne ich bereits.
Was ich aber suche sind die Abzeichen (das was bei den Visitenkarten hinzugefügt worden ist - diese gelben Pfeile)

MfG Elogrim


----------



## Crowley (1. Mai 2005)

Hier kannst du dir die Abzeichen runterladen:
http://black-legion.planet-multiplayer.de/...PRankBadges.zip


----------



## Elogrim (1. Mai 2005)

Genau das hab ich gesucht, vielen Dank.

MfG Elogrim


----------



## Tharek (1. Mai 2005)

bin ich blind oder wo werden die sachen auf den visitenkarten angezeigt? O_o

/edit ok ich war blind! hab mal bei blasc.de vorbeigeschaut und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja in diesem sinne thx @BL/BLASC-Team für die Datenbank
und @Regnor fürs firefoxplugin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raba (1. Mai 2005)

Ich hab' mal beide Quellen (Blizzard-Info und Crowleys Bilder) zusammengestrickt. :wink: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
raba


----------



## Tharek (2. Mai 2005)

hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is hilfreich jetzt weiß man wenigstens welches symbol welchen rang hat ^^

ohne es sich auszählen zu müssen


----------



## adhome (2. Mai 2005)

Noch ein Vorschlag von mir:
Wo ihr jetzt die Ränge mit abspeichert sollten diese auch auswertbar sein.
Sowas wie ne Rangliste für einen Server währe hübsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollten aber auch die Klassen bei stehen. Mich interressiert es schon, wieviele Schurken auf Platz 1 sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

